# Oldies but Goodies, Thanks Mike



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike: Thanks for hanging these up for us. I am in like total info overload.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Many Thanks !!!


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Ditto, Mike - those are some great articles.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto, ditto Mikey. You have gone to a lot of work to put these up for us. Much appreciated!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here, here!

Good show, well done!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
You da man!!!
Thanks

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, Mike. Job well done!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Many thanks Mike, 
I knew someone had saved some of these somewhere! 

Alec.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

Thanks for taking what must be a considerable amount of time to post these. Much appreciated. 

Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Mike. Do you want to post the ones I saved, and anyone else's too?


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike, good to have them back 

Chuckger


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all...I had two down days here...soreness from building my GRR. So, I took the time to add this stuff. If you have some Oldies but Goodies in pdf or MS Word format...remember, you TOO can post them in the proper forum. 

You'll note that the stuff I posted is mostly applicable to NG railroading and steam engines. I'm NOT into the modern engines what-so-ever. So, my bias is showing. 

We all have biases...so if others have threads about other aspects of GRRing...post em in the appropriate forum.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot Mike, I need a bigger hard drive now! (kidding, you did a great service for many of us.)

CCSII


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Ya' Mike as I said on one of your earlier posts... "I think you deserve some kinda' aword for all your work here. Keep em' comming !!


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks to Mike R. and Steve C. I think I have all of my stuff I wanted to save on our_ How to do stuff_ put into a PDF file now. . tks again guy. Noel & Jane


----------

